# emirates id issuance



## ichig0 (Oct 1, 2013)

My emirates id was issued and ready for pick up last sunday does it mean that my residency visa is also already issued?because it was written in the registration form for EID that make sure the residency visa is issued in 14 days from the day i complete the biometrics or else the application will be deactivate or cancelled,I completed my biometrics for more than 2 weeks ago,.hope you can help me with my question,thank you in advance..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

er your employer would know this!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Usually the emirates id is issued after the visa process being finished, ie: stamped into the passport. But as chocoholic suggests, do contact your employer to make sure.


----------



## Brutalin (Jul 28, 2013)

I am not 100% sure, but to apply for your Residency Visa you need to supply a copy of your Emirates ID application.

Our company PRO took my Passport, Emirates ID application, Medical Insurance card copy and applied for my Residency Visa. Received it in 2 days.

You have to apply for your Residency Visa within 10 days after Emirates ID application


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

contact employee services directly or your HR rep is your best bet.... my visa took a little longer as well for some reason... got my Emi ID after though.


----------



## ichig0 (Oct 1, 2013)

*thank you*

thank you for answering..follow uo question what will happen if you failed the medical test for residency?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ichig0 said:


> thank you for answering..follow uo question what will happen if you failed the medical test for residency?


then you will not get residency, and your employer will cancel your employment contract, and you'll be going home.

did you fail?


----------



## ichig0 (Oct 1, 2013)

*no*

no..but i'm a little bit curious.because my employer keep telling me that my residence visa is on process..how can i know if the residency visa is already stamp in my passport?is there any website which i can check?this what it says in the emirates id application form...."please make sure that the new/renewed residency is issued within 14 days after completing the biometrics to avoid cancellationof the application...."i've already completed my biometrics 3 weeks ago and in my case, my emirates id application was NOT cancelled instead its already issued a week ago, so does this mean that my my new residency is already issued too like what it says in the application form?thank you


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Have you asked your hr rep? It's no good asking on here because no one will have access to your specific details.... contact hr or go to esc.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you'd failed your medical, you would have been sent home by now.


----------

